# Salute To Steve Fowler!



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Fly Fishing Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]*

Here's some love to all the long rodders out there! We want to let you know that we love you and care about you; we respect you; and, we understand your passion and the progression of your craft over time. Don't let our high octane style fool you, we know what it takes to get the job done, and you can bet we'll do it. This is a salute to a lost friend of mine, please read further and you'd know he'd be mad as all get out that I did this...LOL But, that's what you get!

*Seadrift Fly Fishing - Spot N Stalk/Bay & Airboat Logistics*

We welcomed Andrew Harris and guests in from California for a three day stretch on the long rods. We approached the trip two ways to cover all possibilities. These included airboat approach for the ultra skinny fish along with our normal bayboat fare for outside beaches, coves, bayous, and shorelines. Capt. Jeff Larson had airboat support while Capt. James Cunningham worked the bigger water.

We did some pretty well rounded discussions prior to the attempts concerning technique and strategy. Some bases you just can't cover like "don't yell at your buddy when you're standing near a school of fish". Those lessons have to be learned but all in all it was a very productive time. While there are glory days on the long rods, most attempts are frought with frustration. I'd say we hit it at about a 6 out of 10. We will be seeking improvement there as we develop our approach to the pinnacle of Texas sight casting. Aboard the bayboat on today's last attempt, one guest finally got into the big schools of Black Drum with Capt. James Cunningham after taking 3 Redfish earlier on his fly. That produced another 6 to 8 hookups and he even managed a Sheepshead (The Permit of The Texas Bays). That, I would say, was an epic day on the bullwhip.

Using the airboat to locate and get guests into the fish was right on track with the anglers just having a field day in the skinny water. Capt. Jeff Larson and his trusty Air Ranger produced some good times and really great pictures. With low tides, that hurt our hopes for the bayboat approach but as you can tell, Day 3 was just amazing.

*Progessions & My History With Fly Fishing*

Of course we don't get any respect from fly fishermen but of course we've done enough of it to be dangerous. One of my best friends is a World Class fly angler named Steve Fowler from Corpus Christi, Texas. He perfected his passion on Baffin and we talked a lot about the art form and what was being done by the pioneers and the "true grit' long rodders here on the Texas Coast.

He would talk about countless encounters with big Trout and that was his target but you would never hear or see anything about it. We'd talk about Redfish and I would see his devilish smile, somewhat dismissive as if that was a quarry he'd already mastered. We'd talk about approach and he would frown on shooting a fly into a school, "make a living off the edges" he'd say and "target a big one".

Steve knew me well and he knew the business I was engaged in and I think he was always thinking three steps ahead of me. He loved fishing with me and then finally I think he progressed patience wise enough to introduce me to fly fishing. We'd shoot yarn in the back yard and that's when I learned that everything about fly fishing is counter-intuitive, more power in a cast yields less of what you're looking for; bigger flies are harder to power to distance than smaller ones, etc. He brought his set ups and mine was a TFO 8wt. and we made runs here locally and as far away as Baffin.

I learned a lot about the sport from Steve and I quickly learned that some real estate was better than others for our attempts. One of the first found me flying us into the back lakes by airboat where I visited some of the more grassy lakes. They were full of fish but for our purposes, and with overcast skies, it didn't take long until I figured out these weren't going to work.

"Yellow Ground" I thought, that's what we need and I knew some vast shallow stretches with light grass and orange/yellow bottoms with great visibility. Sure enough I made a bee line for the area and with a quick look I could see a fair number of fish on the flat. I parked the boat and we took off on foot. I'll never forget walking up on a 22" Redfish laying quarter away from me about 15'. The wind was blowing pretty good across the nose of the fish and I wasn't that good shooting flies so this was going to be a challenge. Believe it or not, I made the cast leading the wind a bit and dropped the Clouser in front of him. I started making small twitching strips only to see the fish pivot on center axis and turn towards me following the bait. Somewhere between 15' and me he slammed it and the rest, of course, is history.

Steve and I made more runs at fish from here to Baffin and of course, not all of them had success but we always had an amazing time just enjoying each others company. Steve was making frequent trips to Andros Island in the Bahamas and Permit was his game of choice. On one visit Steve came by and told me that he was going to "drop out" for a bit. He had a way of cloaking his intentions and he was very vague and ambiguous. I asked him "what do you mean" without ever really getting an answer. Sure enough, I have had little to no contact with him in years, and I miss my friend. If I had to bet, I'd bet he's on Andros full-time and having a ball.

*Decisions*

Steve and I talked many times about me pursuing the progression of my trade toward Technical Skiff poling and guiding fly fishermen. He said "don't do it". I think he was afraid that I wouldn't be able to handle the temperamental nature of some of the anglers, who knows. Perhaps he was right and I didn't at the time. Times change, testosterone levels moderate, and wisdom comes to those still in the game.

While I didn't make the move at the time, as a lodge, we are doing it now and it's going to be painful and fun at the same time. We would like to introduce www.seadriftflyfishing.com to you. While you will not find a site there at the moment, we will be developing it along with other accessories to elevate our game in that world and bringing our guests the ultimate in fly fishing adventures. We'll be confronted with options and a field of approaches but I can tell you, we know where the fish are at all times and our goal will be to get you in and out of the action effortlessly.

Thanks for indulging my writing about a good friend and the subject of your art form. We look forward to learning from you and visiting with you when you have a chance.

Planning a trip, get started *HERE*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.

Flounder Gigging & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us!

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics. Alligator Season starts on 09/10 and runs through 09/30. This year, South Zone Dove will open on 09/14 and the 14th will be the opening date from now on until the legistlature changes it.

*Waterfowl Hunting, Ducks, Geese & Cranes*

Season dates for the 2018/19 Season will most likely start on 11/3 and the first split will run through 11/25. We will re-open on 12/8 and run through 1/27/19. We Winter a large portion of the Central Flyway and our Big 5 are Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Redheads, and all species of Teal. November and the back half of December are excellent months for Cast & Blast combinations.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i'm confused.

was that a tribute to your friend or an ad for your business?

you're new to flyfishing and poling skiffs, yet your a fly "guide"??



and no reputable fly guide uses an airboat to locate fish.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Ish said:


> i'm confused.
> 
> was that a tribute to your friend or an ad for your business?
> 
> ...


Sorry, I'm not a fly guide as much as someone who enjoys fly fishing....and building out a Fly Fishing Division here at the lodge.

Tight loops!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Ish said:


> i'm confused.
> 
> was that a tribute to your friend or an ad for your business?
> 
> ...


Oh, and as far as the airboat approach for spot n stalk goes, I'm sorry I'd have to disagree with you on that.


----------



## Chesapeake's Dad (Jun 13, 2006)

Capt. Kris Kelley said:


> Sorry, I'm not a fly guide as much as someone who enjoys fly fishing....and building out a Fly Fishing Division here at the lodge.
> 
> Tight loops!


Great start would be to keep all your air boats out of the back lakes. Pretty annoying when you guys blow past us in the technical poling skiffs, only to do loops around the back lakes looking for fish. Screws it up for the rest of us.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Chesapeake's Dad said:


> Great start would be to keep all your air boats out of the back lakes. Pretty annoying when you guys blow past us in the technical poling skiffs, only to do loops around the back lakes looking for fish. Screws it up for the rest of us.


Caution on wishes, we might start leaving the tow ropes at home or at least using them "selectively".


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Capt. SPAM said:


> Oh, and as far as the airboat approach for spot n stalk goes, I'm sorry I'd have to disagree with you on that.


well, obviously you're in touch with your target audience.

you're right, flyfishermen love it when airboats are used to herd fish.

your endeavor will surely explode in this new market you are pursuing. best of luck to you.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Capt. SPAM said:


> Sorry, I'm not a fly guide as much as someone who enjoys fly fishing....and building out a Fly Fishing Division here at the lodge.
> 
> Tight loops!


so not a fly guide...

then help us understand why someone would hire you for a guided fly fishing trip, cuz i'm coming up with nothing.

and what's a "fly fishing division"?


----------



## Chesapeake's Dad (Jun 13, 2006)

Capt. Kris Kelley said:


> Caution on wishes, we might start leaving the tow ropes at home or at least using them "selectively".


Nice! Threats are cool.

Just be sure to keep all the fish you catch on the 'long rods' and post a bunch of pictures of heavy stringers!

Another thing fly fisherman love.....even more than herding fish!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

We love you too! However, don't paint all fly fishermen with the same brush...because I can assure you, that would be incorrect.

We love hearing from our guests and your pictures! Here's what Mike F. had to say about his experience: Great time at the lodge. Again, thanks for helping us on the fly-fishing. Here is a good pic. I will come see you guys again and will try to spread the word in Houston.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

spam masquerading as a tribute to a dead friend. pathetic.



i'm starting to see why your friend discouraged you from trying to guide fly anglers. he saw what we see.



if wisdom comes to those still in the game (whatever that means) you'll heed this advice: the type of fly-angler that will charter an airboat is not the type of fly-angler you want to be going after or having to spend a whole day with.

as a rookie you may not believe or understand that, but give it a year or two and you'll know exactly what i mean.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

I hope that one day I'm such a huge fly fisherman that my obituary in sponsored.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Just fish and focus on yourself.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Joe. T. said:


> Just fish and focus on yourself.


Thanks Joe, of course that's what we're doing. Best wishes.

Double K


----------



## doaks (Oct 25, 2005)

There's nothing more that ****** me off than finally taking a few days off work to fish the back lakes of POC only to be ruined by Airboats herding redfish.... great job!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

doaks said:


> There's nothing more that ****** me off than finally taking a few days off work to fish the back lakes of POC only to be ruined by Airboats herding redfish.... great job!


I've never seen anyone "herding" them and certainly not our operators nor any of the guys down in Rockport that we see up our way. Lots of things move fish including outboards. Thanks for reading.


----------

